# The Apartment



## BritishAtHeart (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello Everyone,
I've been lurking here a lot and thought it was about time I posted something else. It's been hard to get out and explore as the weather has been crappy here. This is my third attempt at posting this location. My last attempt I closed the tab on Mozilla by accident - oops!

I do know some of the history behind this place, but giving it would also give the location away, so there's not much I can say.

This is a Permission visit, as the place is currently up for rent but it needs a lot of work. The owner lives a few hours away and haven't been out to see the property in a while. I offered to do the owner a favor and get some pictures for them, in return satisfying my curiosity and taking some pics for myself as well.

The apartment itself is very spacious, although the small pieced together bathroom could use some work. The living area is a really nice size and the kitchen is huge. Big windows let in a ton of light in this location which made it so easy to snap the pics I wanted. There's also a full basement which has mainly been used for storage.

Living Area:

009 

Mess in the kitchen:

019 

Plates Left Behind:


025

Heat:


020 

Messy Basement, this is where a lot of their stuff ended up. I am also being watched....

041 

At least it doesn't have big sharp teeth...

044 

Creepy little room:

051 

Naked Bed:

059 

Wooden crib:

058

Abandoned Toys:

057


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 10, 2015)

Ha, what an excellent arrangement, very enterprising! 
Great shots, thanks for sharing


----------



## BritishAtHeart (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks UrbanX! I try...
This was also taken with my new camera, a Fuji Finepix S 8200, which I am still not quite used to. There's still a lot of features and filters etc to play around with. Hopefully now that the weather is warming up around here I will be able to get out and do some more exploring with a friend of mine. He already knows of a few more places to go.

Look out, there will be another report coming soon!


----------



## Mr beady (Mar 10, 2015)

Sooo is this just a empty flat that's for rent? Just checking.


----------



## BritishAtHeart (Mar 11, 2015)

Mr Beady. yep, it's available for rent, even though it needs a ton of work. Honestly, I am surprised that it hadn't been condemned yet, with the state it was in. These aren't all my pictures, there's water damage in the basement as well, the roof leeks in a few places and it didn't even have a working furnace for a while...among other things. 

I became interested in it after hearing it was still up for rent at the price it was at and that no one had moved into it. Plus all the stories going around about it here.

The last people to live there left in the early morning hours, leaving a lot of their stuff behind.

Just put it this way, the owner is not very diligent at doing what needs to be done. They are a few hours away and are reluctant to actually come out and see their property.


----------



## krela (Mar 11, 2015)

Not very diligent? It looks like it hasn't been touched since the 60s. This doesn't look like it's in the UK?


----------



## BritishAtHeart (Mar 11, 2015)

Krela,
Nope it's not in the UK, I am in Canada. Wish I was in the UK though, more places to explore 
The 60's haha yeah looks like it doesn't it? These pics do not fully cover the damage and beginning of decay on this place. These were just some of my best shots and I was in there for over an hour. By the time I was getting ready to leave, I had a slight headache and should have really worn a mask.


----------



## krela (Mar 11, 2015)

Moving it to the overseas sites forum then.


----------



## Jaymo (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice shots, oddly modern and retro at the same time....

Weird how abandoned toys always make me a bit sad, you know? Maybe it's the storyteller in me... I always think of the kids who left them behind (and ones I left behind of my own when I was little.) Some day they'll think of that one bunny, or that other bear, or a particular action figure, and wonder whatever happened to it. And in some cases it may still be exactly where they left it, waiting for them to find again....


----------



## BritishAtHeart (Mar 13, 2015)

Jaymo,
Thank you, it's still a fairly new camera, so I am still getting used to it. 

I thought the exact same thing about the toys when I seen them, and just knew that they do have a story to tell and that I must get a few pics. I've also thought about toys from my childhood and whatever happened to them.


----------

